# Orange Dark Terror



## crush_taylor (Apr 4, 2011)

I must say, I find this to be interesting as another future contender for the low wattage, high gain heads.





*Musikmesse 2011: Orange Amps Dark Terror unveiled | MusicRadar.com
*

*"Uncompromisingly brutal" *

"Menacingly small, easily recognisable, this aggressive little amp comes with a mind blowing sound which combines the shape control of the Thunder series with the weight and size of the monster Terror family.
This Frankenstein like amp has creepy amounts of gain on tap with disturbingly pleasurable responsiveness. It is uncompromisingly brutal, doubtless unhinged, even ferocious!
*The Dark Terror is highest gain Terror amp ever and comes with: *


New High Gain Preamp 3 x ECC83/12AX7
Valve Driven FX Loop 1 x ECC81/12AT7
Four Stages of Gain
15 Watts Class A, Switchable to 7 Watts
Weighs in at only 7kg/15lbs
A Gig Bag
The Dark Terror is available from the end on May 2011 and priced at £399 (inc. VAT). Hear its distinctive Orange Amp sound and you will feel this mysteriously attractive force pulling you into the shadow of the Dark Terror. It's everything you want from a Black Orange Amp. Prepare to ride the Dark Terror storm"


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

When will they release 'The Dark Dual Terror'? (BTW that sounds like a movie I once downloaded...)


----------



## crush_taylor (Apr 4, 2011)

Woops, I misread the previous post. Idunno the answer to that one...


----------



## beneharris (Apr 4, 2011)

that looks really cool. i hope that they release it stateside somewhat soon after its release. has anybody seen videos of this floating around yet?


----------



## thrashcomics (Apr 4, 2011)

holy jeez. im in the market for a low wattage orange in a few months. or as soon as i unload the rest of my rack gear. i was going back and forth between the dual terror and the thunder 30. if this gets a dual version im pretty sure this is what im getting.


edit: oh shit, i just saw it has the shape control. nvm, im getting this. going back to my idea of using the low wattage orange as my dirt and a fender super sonic 22 as my clean.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 4, 2011)

Buying this ASAP. Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## thrashcomics (Apr 4, 2011)

also, mad props on your bubbles avatar


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 4, 2011)

Something else I'm going to have to look at. I'm definitely going to give this a listen when it comes out in the US.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn.

Just.......

Damn.

Hopefully FredtheShred will have time to check one out but that looks like a bleedin' great idea


----------



## Sephael (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to hear one, then I want to own one.


----------



## Adversor (Apr 6, 2011)

When is it going to be available in the USA? Seems pretty awesome.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the fact that they use the word brutal to describe the amp 


Brutal = WIN


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually played the other Orange Tiny Terror or something like that through a egnater cab. It was absolutely crushing, tight, and had a lot of tone too it. The leads were very clear and precise. 

I played it through a TS808 and a brand new Ibanez 1527. 

So I can't imagine what this head will sound like compared to the one I played. Can't wait!


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never really been familiar, or interested with Orange amp heads, but this is definitely something i'm going to look into.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Malkav (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Brutal amp + Telecaster = huh?


----------



## Loomer (Apr 7, 2011)

When I first saw the Tiny Terror a few years ago I thought "Haha, ain't that cute!".

Then I tried one. Then all of a sudden it wasn't so "cute" anymore. The Tiny Terror and Dual Terror in and of themselves are vicious, vicious little bastards, so this will be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 7, 2011)

Malkav said:


> ^ Brutal amp + Telecaster = huh?



My main axe for my Black Metal/Hardcore/Grind/whatever band is a Tele 

Albeit with a War Pig in it, but still...


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 7, 2011)

Tiny terror was already good, don't really see what this one can bring to the table, really.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 7, 2011)

Just watched the video. It sounds like it has some potential and would be quite good for bedroom/garage. They need to demo it with something other than a Tele though.


----------



## crush_taylor (Apr 7, 2011)

As is everything else with our styles of music, the 'metal' is mostly in the hands of the player. Definitely sounds promising indeed, but really need to eventually hear it mic'd up.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I just don't think the single coil he has in the Tele does it justice.


----------



## op1e (Apr 7, 2011)

An effects loop would be nice. I would love a Tiny Terror, but no way to integrate with my 1101. By the time you pay to have it modded, coulda paid for a used high gain head.


----------



## op1e (Apr 7, 2011)

OH snap, just noticed it has one.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 7, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I want one.



as do i. 399 isn't to bad, even though thats the cost overseas. i'm sure it will be comparable when it comes over here though. it sounded really mean even with a single coil, so i can imagine that once its properly mic'd up, and they show off what it really can do that we are going to be very impressed!


----------



## Sephael (Jul 19, 2011)

new eta is mid august, can't wait, hopefully the release date doesn't get pushed back again.


----------



## atticmike (Jul 19, 2011)

With all the heavy titling and cute design, who's not gonna get one just to fool around with it ? xD


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the first I've seen of this. Looks cool. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 20, 2011)

best sample that I've found showing what it is capable of


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 20, 2011)

^can't say I like the way it sounds in that video.


----------



## Van Heezey (Jul 20, 2011)

mhenson42 said:


> ^can't say I like the way it sounds in that video.



Boost it, son. I'll bet this thing gets downright nasty when boosted.


----------



## Strobe (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it. It's a nice thick saturated tone. Also, EL84 tubes tend to have a very tight bass response that in my opinion suits metal rather well even though they most often appear in vintage styled low to mid-gain amps.

That said, I agree with the other posters that it could use more gain, but I would do the same with most amps to get the best metal tone.

This is on my list of potential next purchases (currently included is an Uberschall, EVH 5150 III, or a Splawn Nitro). One advantage this has is the low wattage - because honestly, a 100 watt amp can feel like a waste when there is almost never any good time to crank it. What I really wish they made was an amp that sounded like an Uberschall at low wattage.


----------



## epsylon (Jul 21, 2011)

@Strobe, if you're searching for a versatile high gain multi-wattage amp, check out the carvin V3M, it's awesome. It has a power rating of 7 / 22 / 50W, has more gain that you'll ever need, has an effects loop, 3 channels (1 clean and 2 same voiced overdrive with separate 3 band eq + presence + volume and gain and 3 voicing options + 2 eq voicing options for each channel), master volume, decent built in reverb, and it's really lightweight. It has EL84 power tubes for the record (since you were talking about these ). I can't say enough good about this amp, it's very usable at bedroom level but can be cranked like a full blown amp for studio and gigs. Only downside is the lack of midi support (and the clean channel could be better but it's a common flaw of a lot of high gain amps). Plus you're US, so it's really cheap (i spent a lot more since I live in Europe, but it was still worth it), AFAIK it's 700$ out there.


----------



## mhenson42 (Jul 21, 2011)

Van Heezey said:


> Boost it, son. I'll bet this thing gets downright nasty when boosted.


 
No doubt. I liked the Tiny Terror boosted with my BB preamp.


----------



## Adversor (Sep 8, 2011)

Sephael said:


> best sample that I've found showing what it is capable of




It sounds like shit!


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Sep 9, 2011)

i played the Dark Terror a few days ago. i really liked it!!! with the gain on like 6 and tone about 5 using an Ibanez RG(stock pickups) and then using LTD V with EMG's it sounded so damn heavy!!!! very modern high gain voicing with some low mid action goin on but still had that Orange warmth that we all love and come to expect. surprisingly smooth too!!! much smoother than the Tiny Terror. im find myself loving Orange amps more and more lately


----------



## Sephael (Sep 10, 2011)

got mine on order, just waiting for it to get in stock apparently. Some of the newer demo videos of it show how amazing and versatile it can sound.


----------



## KAMI (Sep 10, 2011)

well it's already out here in the UK


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Tiny Terror with EFX loop, sweettt!


----------



## Sephael (Sep 12, 2011)

duel terror had fx loop didn't it? Just not sure if it was a tube driven loop or not


----------

